# NTD - get sunk!



## budda (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a space piece on the top part of my arm and decided ah what the hell, go nearly full! More to come (and full colour). Hour and a half done by my artist Dave Schultz at Hanger 18 in London.







Pretty stoked!


----------



## Bevo (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking good!

I have been thinking of some new ink for a bit, got some ideas to finish my arm but the whole office work dress/golf shirt is an issue.


----------



## budda (Dec 5, 2012)

Can't do long sleeves at work? Cheers, I've been getting lots of positive feedback


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 6, 2012)

Good stuff, dude!


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2012)

cheers man!


----------



## Bevo (Dec 7, 2012)

I can but like to show off my running muscles...
This one I have been thinking about for years.

Another problem is my guy that I used in Toronto is no longer around, the shop is also closed.
If anyone has a good Toronto guy let me know.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 7, 2012)

Tattoo's are dangerous my friend. When you get one... you'll get two, then three, then four, and so on .


----------



## Bevo (Dec 7, 2012)

No kidding!

I have my back, upper arms and some chest stuff done, all under the t-shirt..


----------



## budda (Dec 7, 2012)

I told my mom "you wont be able to see it past a T-shirt and jeans!" then I went and got more 

Ah well. I'm done when I'm done. It kind of sucks having an addictive personality but hey, I look freakin' awesome with these 

I tell people to stop at two - I know they won't stop at one.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 8, 2012)

In Vancouver a friend was opening a shop and I did a ton of work for her and was paid in ink, no way to stop at one when its free lol!!!


----------



## budda (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah haha that'd happen. I've seen ads on kijiji trading tats for gear haha


----------



## Tyler (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought Id stop at 2.. then decided to get a half sleeve from the shoulder down xD

Great work btw!


----------



## budda (Jan 14, 2013)

More on the 25th, stoked!


----------

